# Wasn't there a Discord server for the forums?



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

I remember I once got into one. Is it gone?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I made one two years ago, but unfortunately, several members who were there misbehaved and caused a _lot_ of problems, including members who had only made a few posts on SAS and had been inactive for a very long time, who were somehow invited. The people who caused trouble had to be banned from there (it got bad enough that some were also banned from the forum) and a lot of others left because of lies they believed despite me trying my best to clarify what happened.

I have tried to keep it active, but it seems like most people have forgotten about it even though I sometimes post announcements to remind people that it exists. After what happened last year, I need to be _very_ careful about who is given an invitation. You were a member there, and you should still be able to access it, but you left and have since deleted your Discord account. I can resend you the invitation. If you want to start a new server, that is okay, and you could post the link here if you are comfortable.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello! Thank you for clarifying that about the Discord server to me. I don't even remember how I got there. I think there was a thread about it somewhere, right?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There's one called SocialAnxiety30+ that I joined, it's alright: Join the SocialAnxiety30+ Discord Server! . Not connected to this forum, just the same topic. Despite the 30+ in the name, unfortunately most of them seem to be in their 20s.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, thanks Paul! I will take a look at it! XD


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Although I am still not in my 30's either... LOL


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

Paul said:


> There's one called SocialAnxiety30+ that I joined, it's alright: Join the SocialAnxiety30+ Discord Server! . Not connected to this forum, just the same topic. Despite the 30+ in the name, unfortunately most of them seem to be in their 20s.


It appears the invite link expired. Would you be able to share it again?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Caduceus said:


> It appears the invite link expired. Would you be able to share it again?


Oops. Here's one that shouldn't expire until 100 uses (that seems to be the max): Join the SocialAnxiety30+ Discord Server!


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Thats really sad that people ruin it for others.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

I was wondering what happened to the discord. I peeped in recently and it was so empty. People suck 😞


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Those links don’t work


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

3 AM said:


> I was wondering what happened to the discord. I peeped in recently and it was so empty. People suck 😞


I saw that you reacted to a post I made on there. It’s okay to post, even if it’s empty.  Every post helps it stop being empty.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

If the discord opens up again, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Can anyone here share the link or how else can I request getting onto the Discord server mentioned here? If I can't join anything official, I might as well share info to another server I found and or info for my account to see if anyone wants to chat...


----------

